# How many times have you read entire LOTR?



## Rasec (Jul 13, 2002)

*How many times have u read entire LOTR?*

I am particularly an apprentice about LOTR, cos i have only read the Fellowship of the Ring. Of course I mean to read all of them, plus the Hobbit, the Silmarillion and the Unfinished Tales.
But what about U? How many times have u read all Lord of the Rings books?? I know someone who has read more than 10 times.. let's see if u won this game.

"The only thing you have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to you." - Gandalf, the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 14, 2002)

I have read the lotr books one time and I am in the two towers on the second time. I have read The silmarillion three times and I have read the half of the Unfinished tales.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 14, 2002)

I am currently reading the LotR over: for the 11th time. I've read the Sil only three times, and the Hobbit about five. I've also read Unfinished Tales once, but I strongly intend to read it again.
I'd like to get my hands on some HoME, they seem to be a well of unlimited information.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 14, 2002)

I have read the Hobbit one time also.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 14, 2002)

I've read it twice, read Unfinished Tales once and the Hobbit once. Though I am going to read all of them again, so I can understand it more clearer and better


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

This may sound a little blown out of proportion,but I read LOTR 11 times so far and I am currently reading it for the 12th. There's always something new to discover and old paths take on other dimensions.
I love it,what else can I say!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

I have read it _well_ over 20 times. I first read it when I was ten, in French, about five more times in French, until when I was 14 or 15 (I can't really remember) I first read it in English; then I discovered the true beauty of it, and since then I've read about once every two months. (sometimes during the holidays I'll get into a frenzy and sit at home several days in succession reading Lotr/Sil/UT/HOME over and over). And, of course, very often I'll just go and read a few snatches. So, to answer your question, well over 20 times.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 14, 2002)

I have read it two times.I have read the books in my own language-Bulgarian,but now I'm reading it for third time in English.


----------



## Phenix (Jul 14, 2002)

About 6-7 times.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 15, 2002)

Twice and I'm currently working on my third time.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 16, 2002)

I read the Trilogy first time in 1976, and also the appendixes, and then read them again right off. I also found a copy of The Tolkien Reader and I filled up wth all I could on the magical world of Middle Earth. I read it a third time and bled out the appendixes when the Silmarillion was released. It took me awhile to wade through the Sil, but did it once, and have used it as a reference type book, re-reading various stories of some of the characters. mI then found Unfinished Tales, of all places in a book rack at a checkout counter at a grocery store, and I love that book. I have since the late 80's read the Trilogy 5 more times.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm a newbie to the Tolkien series. I have read each of the books only once...but have referenced them several times since then. (he is now one of my favorite authors....but I guess that is not a big surprise...now is it?) 

I'm currently working my way through the Book of Lost Tales II...and then I will consider continuing on with the History of Middle Earth series. (I think I may take a break from Tolkien after this book and try to tackle Tolstoy's War & Peace...which I have been tried to complete a few years ago but had to stop due lack of time...oh well...)  

My plan is that once I have finished the entire Tolkien series I shall re-read LOTR. I just had no idea that it would take me this long. Well...wish me luck everyone!!!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

Good luck Elbereth!

ps: ONE of your favourite authors? Do you want to get lynched?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 18, 2002)

*Glares at Elbereth with menacing eyes, fingering his sword* "*ONE* of your favorite authors, is he?! Well well..."


----------



## Galdor (Jul 18, 2002)

I have read them at least over 20 times. Probably somewhere between 20 and 30.


----------



## pohuist (Jul 19, 2002)

After a 6 or 7th time I stopped reading entire books, I just read from a random point for as long as I have time, or poetry only or my favourite parts only or using some other filters. Once you know the plot well enough, the beauty of the Tolkien's language really kicks in...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 19, 2002)

I actually just got done reading the entire collection for the first time, but I definately plan on reading it again! I agree pohuist. It really does.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 27, 2002)

Wow! I feel slow after reading about how many times the rest of you have read LOTR. I have read it once. I am about halfway through FOTR for being my second time reading the trilogy. I do plan on reading it over again and again. Always new facts to be found. I also read The Hobbit twice. I was reading the Sil. But I had to take it back to the library.    Well I hope to get it again soon.


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

Grond has been away a while but is back again. As I have stated before, I began reading the LotR in 1973 and have read it at least once a year, many years reading it twice. My best guess is that I have read it at least 45 times in the last 29 years. 

I have also read the Silmarillion 8 to 10 times; UT 3 to 4 times; HoMe once; The Hobbit 15 to 20. I also have all the Tolkien reference books and especially like the Atlas of Middle-earth. As if anyone needed to know, my favorite author is J. R. R. Tolkien.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 28, 2002)

I've read the Hobitt, LOTR, and The Silmarillion 3 times each, and I'm about to start over with the Hobbit and LOTR again, it never gets boring,I started reading it 3 years ago and have read it once every year since, I limit myself to reading it only once a year to make sure I never get bored of it although I'm sure I never will. I've never read Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 28, 2002)

I have read it one and a third times. In other words i've read it once through and i've read the first book again. i've also read the Hobbit about three times and i'm a quarter of the way through the Sil.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 31, 2002)

I've read it at least once a year for over twenty years, and its always as fresh as the first time, I can never get tired of it.


----------



## Irondealer (Jul 31, 2002)

I started reading the LOTR in 1968. I don't recall ever going more than a year or so before reading it again. Since the movie i've found a wonderfull audio book edition and am constantly playing these discs as I relax often following the text.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

Twice! And I hope to have read them many more times during my life. And I started reading them in Russian but did not get far because my friend was in need of some good books and so I gave my copies to him.

-me


----------



## StriderX (Aug 1, 2002)

Once and it was the best book ever!


----------



## Grond (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StriderX _
> *Once and it was the best book ever! *


Then you should read it many, many more times. You will find that each time you read it, you will find new things that you missed and you'll also gain a greater appreciation for what a truly great and wonderful world JRRT created. 

Ahhhh!!! To live in Middle-earth. What a dream!!!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 2, 2002)

I have read it once but I plan on reading it again before Two Towers comes to theaters. And again before ROTK.

-Flame


----------



## In Flames (Aug 4, 2002)

My mother read it to me when i was 8, then i read it by myself when i was 11 and loved it, have been reading it atleast once a year since then, and now im 26 so between 15-20 times. The only other series that have "captured" me like LOTR is "The deeds of Paksennarrion" trilogy by Elisabeth Moon.


----------



## Beverly (Aug 6, 2002)

I started with the Hobbit in 1980, then read LOTR. Discovered the Silmarillion in 1982, and since then have read them in that order 18 times. It's like a dear friend to me now, and I always learn more about Middle Earth each time. (I'm currently on chapter VIII of the TTT).

This is a great site!


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

Some day, Beverly, I hope to have read them at least as many as you. It would be very neat to be able to truely know the events in the books by heart. Such great works of literature are easily forgotten in a world of fast paced entertainment, and I think Tolkien has left us with a taste of what true art really is.


----------



## Beverly (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, I envy you in a way. You have sooo much to look forward to!
The Silmarillion is a must. It ties all of the books together.

Enjoy!
(I just know I was an elf in a previous life)


Beyond the Sun, Beyond the Moon, the foam was on the Sea,
And by the strand of Ilmarin there grew a golden Tree.


----------

